
The Mac App Store and the “MZFinance.NoGUIDTokenFailureKey_message ” Error - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2011/01/mac-app-error/
======
benmills
Here is the direct link to the discussion about the problem on Apple's support
forum:

[http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2709726...](http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2709726&start=0&tstart=0)

